# Sticky - Useful Links and Info about Hyatt Timeshare ownership



## TUGBrian

*Hyatt Residence Club Informational Overview!*
http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/Hyatt_vacation_residence_club_guide.html  (newly updated 6/17)


_*Hyatt Residence Club FAQ!*_
http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/Hyatt_residence_club_frequently_asked_questions_faq.html (newly updated 7/17)


*Comparison of the Major Timeshare Point systems*
http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-system-comparison-chart.html


*Link to all Hyatt Timeshare resale, rental and Exchange ads in the TUG Marketplace!*
https://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassif...t&ForSale=True&ForRent=True&ForExchange=True&


_*Hyatt ROFR List*_
http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/ROFR/ROFRResults.pdf


----------



## WalnutBaron

Here's how Hyatt Residence Club works (not to be confused with the new and still-not-fully-explained Hyatt Pure Points Program which is in the process of rolling out now):

In most properties, HRC owners have fixed weeks which can be reserved within the first six months of their new ownership year. This is called the HRPP: Home Resort Preference Period, and is the six month period beginning one year before the start of the owner's deeded week. The decision about whether to use the deeded week is pretty straightforward and simple--do I reserve my fixed week and unit or let it go this year?
If the owner does not reserve his/her unit during that period, the fixed week is automatically converted at six months out to CUP points: Club Use Period. He/she is now working within the HRC points system and--like any exchange system--can search through the HRC website/reservations system to see if there is availability for a desired property and can complete a reservation along with a modest (~$40) transfer fee.
The owner can also place requests in advance (these requests, by the way, can be made up to 18 months in advance of desired travel). Importantly--unlike II or RCI--once the Hyatt system finds a match, the request is immediately confirmed and the owner is notified and their credit card is charged for the transfer fee. II and RCI typically give an owner a 24-hour decision window to confirm, but HRC's system does not provide this service.
The CUP period is critical for the owner, since the next step substantially reduces the owner's value if they let CUP points slip unused into the Limited Club Use Period (LCUP). *CUP points cannot be carried from one year to the next.* They can be used in one of three ways:
Make a reservation within HRC using CUP points anywhere from 12 months to one day before the expiration of the owner's deeded week. For example, if the owner owns Week 18 at Hyatt Highlands Inn, he/she can use CUP points to exchange within HRC as soon as the new week's reservation window opens (in other words, during the HRPP period) all the way to the end of Week 17 of the year of usage.
Transfer the CUP points into the External Exchange (EEE), also called the Extended Use Period. This transfer is made directly into Interval International, allowing the owner to exchange into other properties in II. *Importantly, a Hyatt owner cannot exchange back into a Hyatt property through II. *The only way to make a Hyatt for Hyatt exchange is through the CUP or LCUP process.
Allow the CUP points to pass into LCUP (explained below), which is the least desirable option by far.

If CUP points are not used and are not transferred to EEE, the last use before expiration is the Limited Club Use Period or LCUP. This allows the owner one last chance to salvage point usage for reservations made within 6 Months of the first use date of the owner's deeded week. The LCUP period begins on the day of the owner's fixed week usage. Reservations can only be made 60 days or less in advance. Also--unlike HRPP or CUP--guest certificates cannot be issued for LCUP reservations. The best way to think of LCUP is similar to II's Getaways--usually off-season availability, and often only for a few days.
At the end of the LCUP period, any remaining unused points expire. This means points cannot be accumulated from year to year.
HRC does allow borrowing from a forward year into a current year, but all MF's on the forward year must be paid in advance in order to borrow. Obviously, MF invoices have not been sent out at that early date, so owner must call HRC Owner Services to get an estimate and make the payment.
I mentioned at the outset that most--but not all--properties are fixed week. The properties which have floating week seasons include all of the Colorado properties, Hyatt Northstar Lodge near Lake Tahoe, and Hyatt Siesta Key in Florida.


----------



## TUGBrian

i posted a link to the existing hyatt guide/faq on TUG, its woefully out of date though!


----------



## WalnutBaron

TUGBrian said:


> i posted a link to the existing hyatt guide/faq on TUG, its woefully out of date though!



I'll be happy to take a run at it, Brian. Do you have the original document that I can edit?


----------



## TUGBrian

there is no original doc, just what is there on the webpage unfortunately!

if you just want to tackle the text for now, we can work something out with the tables to get them updated...that will likely take a bit more effort especially if we need to add or delete rows there.

or if there is simply a better way to write and relay the info, those tables dont have to stay...we can just put the data on individual lines etc.  (or even remove them completely if they arent useful anymore)


----------



## WalnutBaron

TUGBrian said:


> there is no original doc, just what is there on the webpage unfortunately!
> 
> if you just want to tackle the text for now, we can work something out with the tables to get them updated...that will likely take a bit more effort especially if we need to add or delete rows there.


Will do. I'll go to work on it and PM you when it's ready for publication.


----------



## WalnutBaron

*Update to all Hyatt Owners and those interested in learning about Hyatt*: A new, updated Hyatt Residence Club Guide & Information page has been written and is now being converted to HTML for posting. TUGBrian sent the draft to me today and it looks great! He needs to insert a table (not so easy) and then it should be ready to be published as a new sticky on our shiny new forum.


----------



## TUGBrian

the link has been updated for the Hyatt Information Guide, big thanks to Don and Ken for their work here!


----------



## lizap

Deleted.


----------



## TUGBrian

and another new item added (also kudos to don and ken)...the HYATT FAQ!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/Hyatt_residence_club_frequently_asked_questions_faq.html


----------

